# Street Fame trike build up



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

NEW NAME "TRIPLE OG" because it has all og schwinn parts and its a 3 wheeler :0 

removable tank. still need to grind edges even and weld top piece








frame and chainguard i got off mr559 primered and ready for candy
















back fenders still need sanding








front fender need to be blocked

























rounding corners








kitty hair to fill in gaps
















grind smooth
















lid








sand it smooth








fiber glass cloth over the whole box








drying









more pics as i get more updates..

-still no name
-will have multiple candies, graphics, murals, vinegar leafing
-only parts i have are trike kit and seat
-no twisted parts all og schwinn (i hope)
-my homie louw out of santa ana will be helping build and paint


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

good luck on the build bro


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

looking good, keep us updated :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@May 22 2008, 09:43 PM~10716825
> *removable tank. still need to grind edges even and weld top piece
> 
> 
> ...


nice can not wait to see it done with all teh OG parts


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks :biggrin: my homie louw is helping me out a lot.. hes has bassicaly done everything and will be painting it candy all out for real cheap

here is his recent car he has done i asked him to do somthing similar


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@May 22 2008, 09:43 PM~10716825
> *removable tank. still need to grind edges even and weld top piece
> 
> 
> ...


26 or 20?????????? :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

20"


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@May 22 2008, 11:51 PM~10718140
> *20"
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GOOD PROGRESS SO FAR :thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

NICE PROJECT HOMIE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

GOOD LUCK HOMEBOY


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

uffin: thanks guys


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

cool....


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

k i went to my homies house today and traded up some stuff for my bike. I got a pair of aftermarket bow pedals, aftermarket seat post for schwinn, and a rusty ass lucky 7 sprocket. after i get eveything the rusty stuff will go to the chrome shop


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@May 24 2008, 10:01 PM~10731185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

thout u were done with bikes ,looking good


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 25 2008, 12:41 AM~10731967
> *thout u were done with bikes ,looking good
> *


that's what we all say.LOL


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 25 2008, 12:41 AM~10731967
> *thout u were done with bikes ,looking good
> *


 :biggrin: i still have yours picked up some new mirrors and chainguard for it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

new page


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

got some bullshit updates cuhz i got nothing interesting.. but by the end of the week my box should be almost done and tank has been grinded down and shaped. everything should be ready for paint soon  

new rims need to be touched up thanks to the homie dropem :biggrin: 

edit wont use these rims anymore. ima go OG S7s










some parts ill be using ( i need the last bolt for the schwinn crank and need seat clamp) so hit me up










missing the cage but my homie is using it for measurements  more updates hopefully real soooooon!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

GOT S CHWINN CLAMP WITH BOLT BUT NEEDS PLATED


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

TTT. any updates bok? this is a very interesting build.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

more pics


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

yea ill try to get some pics sooooon


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

not much of an update.. but i got new forks that ima bend, grips and seat clamp.. there is more updates but i havent been able to go over to the painters to get any pics.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 18 2008, 03:47 PM~11122850
> *
> 
> 
> ...



are they 26"?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 18 2008, 09:58 PM~11124034
> *are they 26"?
> *


look like 20''


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i believe they are 24"


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

removable tank



















getting bondo done


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i dont know what i want anymore!! should i put an air kit and lose the schwinn crown or keep it og?? i also need to get my parts plated asap...=/


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

parts im sending to show time plating =D already packaged will go out tommorow


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

What kind of subs are you using?


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

lookin good homie keep at it :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

no subs just 6x9s for mids and highs =D


----------



## lowridindirtykn (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 1 2008, 10:50 AM~11234460
> *no subs just 6x9s for mids and highs =D
> *


i got some subs for sale hit me up if u change your mind


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

me too let me know if you wnna buy some
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422603


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont know how I missed this topic. Looks good so far homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

new air bags... have not been to the painters to get updates.. been busy.. but some chrome should be coming in soon :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

looking good homie :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

buy my lights!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2008, 12:24 AM~11379736
> *buy my lights!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


ima get some bullet lights from a member.. he has a secret stash :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 19 2008, 11:58 AM~11382644
> *ima get some bullet lights from a member.. he has a secret stash  :biggrin:
> *


If its Schwinn lights let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2008, 01:06 PM~11383347
> *If its Schwinn lights let me know.  :biggrin:
> *


ill buy them wat they look like


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 19 2008, 01:08 PM~11383359
> *ill buy them wat they look like
> *


Theses ones. The plastic ones.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2008, 01:11 PM~11383397
> *Theses ones. The plastic ones.
> 
> 
> ...


are those it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 19 2008, 01:12 PM~11383422
> *are those it
> *


yup, I paid $65 on ebay for them but I will let them go for $50 or trade for a Schwinn frame or something like that.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks to showtime and gil for sending it out


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 24 2008, 11:37 PM~11173811
> *removable tank
> 
> 
> ...


who did your tank?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

my homie i cut it out and he welded it up for me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks good


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 20 2008, 09:34 PM~11398727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

how much $ you paid to chrome your parts???


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

It's coming out clean homie!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 20 2008, 09:34 PM~11398727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

my lil update. been busy with school...

to do list
body work on tank, box, fenders
repaint spokes
paint the whole bike
polish air tank
tubing, switch, fittings
bend schwinn fork

air tank


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cool


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 24 2008, 11:37 PM~11173811
> *removable tank
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 16 2008, 09:20 PM~11620361
> *my lil update. been busy with school...
> 
> to do list
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 16 2008, 07:20 PM~11620361
> *my lil update. been busy with school...
> 
> to do list
> ...


Where did you get this and how much?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

yup its official the bike is called "TRIPLE OG" updates i hope tommorow


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 28 2008, 10:29 PM~12002175
> *yup its official the bike is called STREET FRAME updates i hope tommorow
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

where is the frame, hows looking now ?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

frame is still street. still at the painters. we redid the box in tiger hair cuhz the fiber glass was peeling. n the fenders are all done the tank i think still needs tiger hair. pics tommorow


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

NICE


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2008, 10:13 PM~11244669
> *I dont know how I missed this topic. Looks good so far homie.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

tiger hair/ fiberglassed box


















had these but i didnt want to post it up until i smoothed it out with bondo..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

NEW NAME "TRIPLE OG" because it has all og schwinn parts and its a 3 wheeler :0 








first block. next time you see it its gonna be in primer. rounded off all the edges today too. 









no more laggig! ima get this bitch done. i need to move on to a bigger project 
:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking good homie, if you need any help just lmk


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i like the removable tank, very creative


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 4 2008, 05:47 PM~12337732
> *NEW NAME "TRIPLE OG" because it has all og schwinn parts and its a 3 wheeler :0
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS LOOKING GOOD NICE WORK


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

got lazy with the removable tank.. that shit dont fit right.. so i dont think ima use it.. 
got the everything primered and glazed so the next time you see it will be blocked n ready for silver base.


























































custom frame stand


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

any new pics


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 7 2009, 02:14 PM~12634865
> *any new pics
> *


those pics aren't old so they must be _ _ _ (fill in the blank)


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

aww damn my bad i meant of the removable tank thats a bad ass idea


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 7 2009, 02:27 PM~12634987
> *aww damn my bad i meant of the removable tank thats a bad ass idea
> *


nahh its a tight fit on the frame n i spreaded out as far as it can go. i may just get one laser cut and bent


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

will the removeable tank fit a 16 inch bach? LMK. I might pick it up if u sell it.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

nah it wont. the tank needs alot of work. ill let you know if i decide to sell it


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 7 2009, 03:30 PM~12635011
> *nahh its a tight fit on the frame n i spreaded out as far as it can go. i may just get one laser cut and bent
> *


i can make you one


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

its cool. i just need to adjust the one i already have


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 7 2009, 03:24 PM~12634957
> *those pics aren't old so they must be _ _ _ (fill in the blank)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

x2 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 24 2008, 09:37 PM~11173811
> *removable tank
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 7 2009, 08:28 PM~12637363
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That dude lots of times ask some retarted ass questions or dont read the whole damn thing before he asks his questions.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 7 2009, 07:34 PM~12637419
> *That dude lots of times ask some retarted ass questions or dont read the whole damn thing before he asks his questions.
> *


I was just reading another topic like that in lowrider general. Same shit.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

damm is it done yet...my bike will b done before urs comes out ...damm


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 8 2009, 10:40 AM~12642140
> *damm is it done yet...my bike will b done before urs comes out ...damm
> *


lies :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 8 2009, 12:52 PM~12643659
> *lies :angry:
> *


 :no:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2009, 02:07 PM~12643765
> *:no:
> *


that makes you an accessory to lies :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 8 2009, 08:40 AM~12642140
> *damm is it done yet...my bike will b done before urs comes out ...damm
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 8 2009, 08:40 AM~12642140
> *damm is it done yet...my bike will b done before urs comes out ...damm
> *


probably will


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So Im helping out another Artistics member. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates tomorrow when I get this cleaned up.


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

what gauge sheet metal do u use for ur bikes?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 13 2009, 06:53 PM~12695489
> *what gauge sheet metal do u use for ur bikes?
> *


16 guage


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

where can i get the same sheet metal at?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

damn i didnt even ask thanks raul


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jan 13 2009, 09:34 PM~12696478
> *damn i didnt even ask thanks raul
> *


Damm bout time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Jan 13 2009, 08:15 PM~12696234
> *where can i get the same sheet metal at?
> *


If you have and hardware store called Orchard then I recommend going there. They sell it in small sheets and different sizes. Anything bigger you would have to look in a phone book


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2009, 03:33 PM~12704653
> *If you have and hardware store called Orchard then I recommend going there. They sell it in small sheets and different sizes. Anything bigger you would have to look in a phone book
> *


Orale Homie Gracias...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got all the edges lined up on all sides today. I will be cutting the middle part in a bit. More pics tonight.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cut out the middle piece but I forgot to take a pic of it.  But here it is all welded together. I will grind it today or tomorrow. More updates soon.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

niceeee


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

just curious, how is the tank going on the bike? is it just gonna sit on there or is there going to be more to the tank so that it flows with the frame?

just curious because id hate for this clean ass idea to not look good because there is gaps where the tank meets the frame


btw, this bike is coming out CLEAN!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

its gonna get painted and hopefully murals gonna sit on the frame

its coming out cleaan raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates tomorrow night.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2009, 06:45 PM~12742791
> *More updates tomorrow night.
> *


pics tomorrow. Too tired to post.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All done. I will send this out as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nice. almost lil bondo work is needed.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 20 2009, 04:13 PM~12762895
> *nice. almost lil bondo work is needed.
> *


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

looks cool.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

sweeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

we ran out of flake and carrier for the bike n i dont got funds  im hoping to finish the bike for march 22nd santa ana hs show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Mar 5 2009, 07:37 PM~13194944
> *we ran out of flake and carrier for the bike n i dont got funds  im hoping to finish the bike for march 22nd santa ana hs show
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS FUCKING SICK YOURE GONNA BE AT THAT SHOW ME TOO CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE IN PERSON


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

If anyone is interested I have this trike for sale all 3 molded fenders, custom tank, frame, chain guard, box, triple plated handle bars and spring seat for sale pm me if interested thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

POST NEW PICS


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

will get some new pics of the trike tomorrow I'm asking 750 obo Reason why i never finished the trike was because the painter never finished painting it after i paid him 700 just for paint not including the parts and supplies i forked out to get for him. Years went by and still he has not touched it so i decided to just take it back from him.. I lost interest and have bigger projects going on, will consider trades also. My loss is your gain, a lot of work went in to this as you can see from previous post.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

here how it looks today i just took the pics right now.. ONE FENDER HAS a ding nothing that can be fixed before it gets sprayed candy// 700 boo open to trades make me an offer guys I'm willing to get rid of this whole thing together for cheaper than you can build it..


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

ttt


----------

